# Südafrika.... und  wieder zu hause



## Forellenfreund (29. Januar 2003)

Vorweg erstmal…. In diesem Bericht wird’s leider keine Angelbilder mehr geben.
Wer nur darauf aus ist … den muss ich leider enttäuschen….. 


So …

Da bin ich wieder im nassen, kalten und ungemütlichen Deutschland.

Ganz schöner Gegensatz wieder … nicht nur die Temperatur.

Aber irgendwie doch schön . 
Endlich wieder nen vernünftigen Döner essen.  :l 

Leider habe ich in den  letzten Tagen meines Aufenthaltes  entweder keine Zeit gehabt, oder das Wetter hat verrückt gespielt. Deswegen kann ich leider keinen Vollzug melden was einen Hai oder etwas Ähnliches angeht.

Ich habe noch 2 Cobs gefangen an einem Felsen der weit ins Meer hinausragt.

Leider keine Beweisfotos da es in strömen geregnet hat.

Aber nun … das nächste Jahr kommt…..   :q 

Da hier im Board ja  , wie könnte es anders sein ,     auch  schon wieder über den Sinn oder Unsinn 

bezüglich der Tötung des Hais gesprochen wurde. Möchte ich den Grund gerne nennen . 

Die haben den gegessen.  

Aber erstmal gedörrt. Biltong nennt man das in Südafrika .

Das machen die hier mit allen Arten von Fleisch. Je älter desto besser wurde mir gesagt.

Unglaublich perverse Geschichte .   :v 

Aber nun… Geschmäcker sind verschieden….

Bei mir würde Sharky wieder auf Surferjagt gehen dürfen.

………..

So zum Abschluss möchte ich noch erwähnen das Südafrika vielleicht auch mal ein Land ist das für einen Angelverrückten aus Deutschland als Reiseziel taucht.

Aber wenn ich Südafrika sage … dann sage ich lieber die Gardenroute…. Oder noch besser Plettenberg Bay oder Knysna….  Das sind mit die schönsten Flecken in SA. Nach meiner Meinung nach nicht nur von SA.

Viele Südafrikaner machen genau hier Ihren Urlaub. 

Auch das Angelangebot ist in dieser Region unglaublich vielseitig.

Mann kann im Gebirge auf  Forellen  jagt gehen.ca. 40 Minuten entfernt.

Dort kann man sich eine Hütte mieten  (Nacht ca. 20 Euro inkl. Leihfliegenrute)

Und Tag und Nacht fischen.

Anm. Geplant aber leider nicht zu gekommen.

Im Umkreis gibt es außerdem zahlreiche Seen mit gutem Karpfenbestand.

Viele Lagunen die zum Schleppfischen einladen .

Und natürlich das Meeresangeln.

Angeln ist absoluter Volkssport.

Überall sieht man Autos die Ihre 5 Meter lange Brandungsrute aus dem Fenster hängen haben.

Man ist überall gern gesehen als Angler.

Wenn man hier wirklich nur hinfährt um zu angeln dann kann man hier wirklich eine abwechslungsreiche Zeit erleben und bestimmt mehr fangen als ich das getan habe. 


Ich weiß nicht ob es an die Fänge von Norwegen herankommt. Aber bestimmt an die  Spannung von wegen der Artenvielfalt.

Aber die Sache mit der Kühltruhe würde ja sowieso etwas schwieriger werden.    


Preislich muss man sich wirklich nur um den Flug Gedanken machen und früh genug buchen.




Das Leben selber hier  ist unglaublich billig. 

Das einzig unangenehme ist wirklich nur der etwas lange Weg dort hin.


Wenn einer Fragen zu Südafrika hat antworte ich gerne……


Gruß


Sven


----------



## alfnie (29. Januar 2003)

Welcome home, Forellenfreund,

die von Dir besuchte Gegend in SA hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich suche schon länger nach einem sonnigen Angelparadies am Meer, wo&acute;s sich auch sonst leben lässt. Mein Renter-Dasein möchte ich nämlich später mal so gestalten, das mir die haarigen norwegischen Winter erspart bleiben. April - Oktober Norwegen, Rest des Jahres SA, das wäre schon was. Ich werde mich da mal gründlich schlau machen, via www und auch Bücherei. Falls Du evtl. entsprechende Lektüre empfehlen kannst, wäre nett !          

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Laksos (29. Januar 2003)

Willkommen zuhause!  :m 

War mal echt was anderes und sehr interessant, deine Beiträge! #6


----------



## Forellenfreund (29. Januar 2003)

@alfnie

Ja... da hast Du dir nen guten Plan zurechtgelegt.
So machen das einige europäische Rentner da unten.  

Ist ja auch perfekt. 
Oktober ist genau Frühlingsanfang in SA.

Bücher habe ich noch keine über SA gelesen. Kann deswegen auch keine empfehlen. Aber gibt glaube ich einiges über die Gardenroute .

Weblinks werde ich Dir per PM zusenden wenn ich mein Notebook wieder flott bekommen habe.... 

Cheers


Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2003)

Kenne das Biltong auch (Bekannte in Südafrika, Jagdfarm), dachte aber bisher daß die das dort nur aus Wildfleisch machen, das mit dem &quot;Fischbiltong&quot; war mir unbekannt.
Man lernt eben nie aus, dank unseres Boards :q  :q 
PS: Biltong gehört auch zu den Kulinaria, die ich mir nicht mehr antun muß (genauso wie Stockfisch, surströmming, rohe Austern (Aufzählung ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit)), schmeckt einfach zum :v 

PS: Klasse Berichte!!!!


----------



## MichaelB (30. Januar 2003)

Moin,

@Forellenfreund: na hast Du den Kultur- und Klimaschock so einigermaßen überstanden?  #h 

Von Plettenberg Bay schwärmt auch mein Arbeitskollege aus Kapstadt!

Südafrika würde mich auch mal reizen, ist aber eben recht aufwändig zu erreichen und als Family mit zwei Kindern doch schon echt kostenintensiv, zumindest der Trip runter. Aber wer weiß, kommt Zeit... 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.Thomas9904: in Deiner Aufzählung Kulinarischer Obszönitäten fehlt    :v &quot;Schwarzsauer&quot; :v


----------



## wodibo (30. Januar 2003)

Dahin abhauen und bei einem Big Gamer schaffen, das wärs doch :k 

Danke für Deine Berichte :m


----------

